# Dalhousie N.B. Paper Mill Closure



## awateah2 (Feb 12, 2005)

Its been announced that the former Bowater Paper Mill in the Port of Dalhousie, New Brunswick,Canada will close permanently within the next 2 months thus ending 77 years of trading. Many of our members that sailed in Bowaters vessels and the Runciman vessels 'Isaac Carter', 'Caxton' etc will remember the place well. There are many ex crew members that settled in the area and its another nail in the coffin of the Canadian Lumber, Paper & Pulp Industry. It has been many years since the Red Ensign flew from any vessel berthed there.


----------



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

was there in 1953 in a king boat photo in my gallery of the dalhousie ferry regards graham


----------



## awateah2 (Feb 12, 2005)

Thats gone as well Graham about 2 years or more. It used to run from Dalhousie to Miguasha in Quebec Province, a great day out for a drive back along the Bay de Chaleur and back into New Brunswick via the Van Horne Bridge at Campbellton .I guess its called progress !!!!


----------



## marine master (Dec 28, 2006)

I was there on the 'Blanchland'(Stevey Clarkes) late 1964. Loaded newsprint for Miami.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Our conbulkers used to load about 30.000 mt zinc concentrates each month for Noranda for very many years ending in the mid "90s.


----------



## JET (Oct 22, 2005)

When did Bowaters buy the mill. I cannot recall any of the Bowater ships loading from there in the period 1959 to 1964.

Regards, John


----------



## awateah2 (Feb 12, 2005)

Owned by a consortium of which Bowaters took the lead. Registered owners today listed as Abitibi Bowater.


----------

